# Oil in underbody tray



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Checking my oil today, I noticed a lot of fluid in the undertray...looks to be oil to me. Just had the bearings service campaign done about 5 weeks ago...hmmm? Improper oil pan tightening/gasket? other ideas?

btw, oil level is full and there is no smell of burning oil. PS fluid is full as well.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Uh oh, that happened to my first engine before it went kaboom.:thumbdwn: 

Have the dealer check the head gasket guide bolt. Mine was loose and when torqued back to spec, would not stay tight.

Sounds like there might be a blown engine in your future.:eeps: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *Uh oh, that happened to my first engine before it went kaboom.:thumbdwn:
> 
> Have the dealer check the head gasket guide bolt. Mine was loose and when torqued back to spec, would not stay tight.
> 
> ...


uh oh.... well at least I can replace this pos Chevy Cavalier rental with a BMW loaner then, right? So, your car never had the famous clanking, etc...it was just a oil leak?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Plenty of oil leaks that couldn't be fixed even when the bolt was torqued to spec and the washer crushed.

I kept feeding oil, but it could never retain enough oil. The starvation eventually led to WhatApex?!? blowing it up on the Button Willow September school last year.:yikes: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm... I think there was an M3 with a dying engine at the track on Sat. I wonder if the engine survived Sun.?

Does the clanking only sound off when you're off the gas?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Hmm... I think there was an M3 with a dying engine at the track on Sat.  I wonder if the engine survived Sun.?
> 
> Does the clanking only sound off when you're off the gas? *


No, I don't have any clanking...but that is the symptom that many of the people with spun bearings have had.

Stuka...this comes within a month of the bearings service, so I have to think that its somehow related as opposed to another issue...but it could just be coincedental.

At what mileage did you start having the oil leaks? Oh, one more data point...when washing the car this weekend and near the front grille, I caught a slight wiff of engine coolant. This might support the head gasket guidebolt theory??? :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:
 

> *No, I don't have any clanking...but that is the symptom that many of the people with spun bearings have had.
> 
> Stuka...this comes within a month of the bearings service, so I have to think that its somehow related as opposed to another issue...but it could just be coincedental.
> 
> At what mileage did you start having the oil leaks? *


Less than 10K.

The engine was dead at 16K.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*guide bolt under the thermostat*

that is highly likely the culprit - you need to remove the thermostat to tighten it - have them clean all the oil off the engine and tray when they tighten it. i had the issue on the '01 and after tightening it never loosened up again.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

SA just called, says its leaking from head gasket area and I probably need a new head gasket He's going to try to get BMW to cover the rental car as their loaners are booked up for the next two weeks.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

They are fedxing the parts from NJ...BMWNA denied the claim to pay for my rental, so get this, Crevier BMW converted a brand new car from the lot into a loaner...sweet Jet Black 325, sport, premium, step...loaded. 

I'm sure they were planning to make the car a loaner at some point, but that is great customer service...this car has 12 miles on it!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*be warned*

be sure on this one - have they checked the tensioner bolt under the thermostat housing? most dealers do not even know it is there - it is not visible w/o removing the thermostat housing. - it is right next to the head and most dealers assume it is the head gasket - i would bet it isn't unless you have actually blown the gasket?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: be warned*



shep01 said:


> *be sure on this one - have they checked the tensioner bolt under the thermostat housing? most dealers do not even know it is there - it is not visible w/o removing the thermostat housing. - it is right next to the head and most dealers assume it is the head gasket - i would bet it isn't unless you have actually blown the gasket? *


Is that the same as the guide bolt? I asked the SA about a loose guide bolt and he said, no, its the head gasket. :dunno: Who knows if it ever gets conveyed to the tech.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: be warned*



StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Is that the same as the guide bolt? I asked the SA about a loose guide bolt and he said, no, its the head gasket. :dunno: Who knows if it ever gets conveyed to the tech. *


Yes. That's the bolt that kept coming loose on Stuka's car. It's buried deep underneath and the entire oil filter housing will need to be removed to access that bolt.:dunno:

Eitherway I hope it's getting fixed soon, but it sounds to me like the SA and the techs were just lazy and figure it's the head gasket. Try taking it to Eric Hall at Savage next time, if you want to drive the extra distance.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*not under oil filter housing (m)*

the bolt that i am refering to is under the thermostat housing and is directly under the "head gasket" it is actually on the opposite side as the timing chain tensioner but keeps the guide aligned -


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm thinking that since I did catch a slight smell of coolant that it might really be the head gasket. However, once the parts come in, I will ask the SA to have both of those bolts checked. Also, I would assume that BMWNA would require a test of the coolant prior to authorizing work. Book time for this job is 20 hours!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *I'm thinking that since I did catch a slight smell of coolant that it might really be the head gasket. However, once the parts come in, I will ask the SA to have both of those bolts checked. Also, I would assume that BMWNA would require a test of the coolant prior to authorizing work. Book time for this job is 20 hours! *


20 hours? Damn.


----------

